# Why WD-500GB Take 4 Hours to Install Win-7 ?



## Genius-jatt (Mar 21, 2014)

*Why WD-500GB Take 4 Hours to Install Win-7 ?*

Dear friends actually few days back my WD-500GB Partitions crash and I was very shocked as it happen first time with me. So now when I recover my data + Partitions with: ( EaseUS Partition Master Free 9.3 ) and was successful getting 90% data + Partitions.

But the main problem is when I Re-partitioned  & format the HDD with NTFS file system it become very slow and Read write take a long time,So at night I install window-7 on C drive which take approx:4 Hours ,It is also taking to much time copy pasting between the partitions ??

So i request the Experts please help me, I would be very grateful to you thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Please friends & Experts I request that do help me ?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

Please post crystaldiskinfo pics.

Shiva


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 21, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Please post crystaldiskinfo pics.
> 
> Shiva


Thanks for reply and how to check crystal disk info ? I will try to post the info.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

CrystalDiskInfo - Software - Crystal Dew World

Shiva


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2014)

Unplug and replug the HDD.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=159125]shivakanth.sujit[/MENTION]: Please post crystaldiskinfo pics.

Here is the Result image by CrystalDiskInfo:-

*s8.postimg.org/mdypxcw8l/500_GB_Hdd.jpg

I also mention here that NO BAD SECTOR in the HDD after checking with CHKDSK.

- - - Updated - - -

Friends I don't have any experiences about (CrystalDiskInfo) soft, But in the above image with (500GB HDD) the Threshold is vacant , I try to check my 160GB Hdd with this soft and their are some readings in Threshold, So please do reply and help me by guiding what to do ? 

Help please ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2014)

either you are using a very poor & faulty sata cable for a very long time or your hdd is dying.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> either you are using a very poor & faulty sata cable for a very long time or your hdd is dying.



Thanks but i already change the SATA cable and if the Sata cable is faulty then The HDD would not have been detected by BIOS. 

Is their any software which can detect the actual problem & correct the error ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2014)

faulty sata cable will let bios detect hdd & act normally.the only indication of bad sata cable would be continuously increasing value of ultraDMA crc error count.change cable again.i have seen 2-3 sata cables gone bad within a few days after working correctly for months.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 24, 2014)

Please see this image and can any body figure it out about the health of HDD Read results.

HERE IS SS Of READ RESULT:-

*s23.postimg.org/uwtdxvicr/Read_result.jpg

I am also surprise that some of the Programmes like CHKDSK telling no bad sectors & one application (Hard disk sentinel) showing bad sector also. Any soft for removing or De-activate the bad sectors so that Read/Write Heads can't see them & HDD work properly ? 
thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2014)

only unallocated bad sectors are seen by OS.reallocated hardware bad sectors are invisible to OS as hdd has moved data from those bad sectors to spare good sectors(every hdd has some extra good sectors outside the usable size) which results in reallocated sectors.hdd will move data from bad sectors to new spare sectors only when attempt to write data to these bad sectors is failed while OS will mark them as bad sectors if there is a read failure.your hdd shows lots of pending sectors but no reallocated sectors meaning there hasn't been an attempt to write data to these bad sectors but OS has failed to read data from these bad sectors.just backup your important data & then long/normal format(not quick format) & start filling this hdd with random data until it is full.this will trigger the reallocation of bad sectors & when it is done you will know how much longer your hdd can work(or it may die during the process itself which is still better than suddenly dying in the middle of work).also use a new sata cable/sata port this time because if crc error count increases from current value of 4244 it means cable or sata port is faulty.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> only unallocated bad sectors are seen by OS.reallocated hardware bad sectors are invisible to OS as hdd has moved data from those bad sectors to spare good sectors(every hdd has some extra good sectors outside the usable size) which results in reallocated sectors.hdd will move data from bad sectors to new spare sectors only when attempt to write data to these bad sectors is failed while OS will mark them as bad sectors if there is a read failure.your hdd shows lots of pending sectors but no reallocated sectors meaning there hasn't been an attempt to write data to these bad sectors but OS has failed to read data from these bad sectors.just backup your important data & then long/normal format(not quick format) & start filling this hdd with random data until it is full.this will trigger the reallocation of bad sectors & when it is done you will know how much longer your hdd can work(or it may die during the process itself which is still better than suddenly dying in the middle of work).also use a new sata cable/sata port this time because if crc error count increases from current value of 4244 it means cable or sata port is faulty.



Thanks dear nice info. So you mean low level Format will give some good results. I want to know," Is Formatting the HDD without partitions is good Idea or with partitions, I mean if the whole disk is formatted & can we make partition after word.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2014)

partitions don't matter but it is always better to format after deleting all partitions to eliminate any leftover issues from previous installs.you can create partitions any time you want.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 25, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> partitions don't matter but it is always better to format after deleting all partitions to eliminate any leftover issues from previous installs.you can create partitions any time you want.



Thanks bro ,

But now my HDD is not accepting Low level format ,I also check with HDD Regenrator : *hdd-regenerator.en.softonic.com/ It take 3 Hours to check whole disk and show many BAD sectors + Delays sectors etc But when it come to result it do nothing means not recover any thing. 

I mean if Bad sector are marked UN read able then it is possible to Run HDD smoothly, Am i right bro ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 25, 2014)

Mention your system configuration, including the power supply. Some motherboards have non-native SATA ports which usually I find them to be bit slower compared to non native SATA ports. I am assuming that's not the case here.

Google, download and install HD Tune. Click on error scan and run it. 

BTW, take screenshots. There's a print screen button next to your scroll lock key on your keyboard. Once the test is complete, hit the button, paste it at paint, save and upload it here.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 25, 2014)

Configuration:

Intel CPU: Dual core E-5500 @ 2.80 Ghz
MB: ASUS Model no.P5QPL-AM
RAM: Kingston : 2GB DDR-2
HDD: 500GB WD
SUPPLY: Frontech_ 450W

I will post the result which you mention.Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2014)

have you tried full formatting(use any xp/win 7 boot cd/dvd/usb) & then filling the hdd with random data yet?if not then i have no further options to suggest.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> have you tried full formatting(use any xp/win 7 boot cd/dvd/usb) & then filling the hdd with random data yet?if not then i have no further options to suggest.



Thanks a lot friends and after struggling I had send my disk for replacement as it was under warranty


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 28, 2014)

Exactly ,you need to RMA. If OS takes long to load just be sure it will die sooner or later,thats what experience taught me!


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 28, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Exactly ,you need to RMA. If OS takes long to load just be sure it will die sooner or later,thats what experience taught me!


Thanks and I think you are right.


----------

